# Back in the saddle... Meet Cash!!



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi everyone! inkunicorn: inkunicorn: inkunicorn:

Last time I posted here was in December, when I was about two months into recovery from the drunk driving accident that killed my horse and took part of my right leg.

At that point I was spending time with a sweet mare my friends had adopted and hoped would be my next horse. I didn't end up riding Jessie. It turned out she was only 14.1hh, which I didn't realize when I was sitting in the wheelchair, so the first time I stood up next to her, I knew I wouldn't feel comfortable even trying to sit on her. Since my big butt had no business on that sweetheart, we found her a home with a therapy barn where she'll be semi-retired and live happily the rest of her time. I really wasn't in a position to have a horse anyway, having just gotten out of the hospital, staying in an acute care facility and using a wheelchair. 

FF to February, I got on a horse for the first time since everything. I rode my friend's sweet, solid older Percheron and my trainer gave me a pony ride around the arena. The next time I got on Blackjack (which I did by climbing on a picnic table and with the help of my friends), I rode without the lead rope.










Mounting is scary with my prosthesis because I'm not able to bear much weight on it yet. My right leg is the one I lost, so once I can balance on the prosthesis I'll be able to mount more or less as normal. Right now, though, it's pretty weird. I scramble up onto a picnic table, hold a friend's hand for balance and swing over. Once I'm in the saddle, though, it's not scary at all. It wasn't cantering off into the sunset, but it felt SO GOOD!

I rode Blackjack a few times over the following months. Meanwhile I needed another skin graft surgery on my leg, which pushed back my being able to wear my prosthesis, and it will probably still be several months before I can wear it all day. 

With the setbacks, I decided I didn't need to wait until I was walking to start looking for a horse. I have an amazing support system at the barn, and I knew my friends would help me and I could start slow. Last month, I "officially" decided that IF the right horse for me came along, I was ready to bring him home. I figured I can take my time to bond and enjoy a relationship on the ground for as long as I need to if there were training things I needed to solidify before riding. The goal, my trainer and I decided, was to find a healthy, sane, calm, willing horse. If all those things were checked off, we could spend the time training the behaviors I need for safe riding, chiefly standing perfectly still at the mounting block and not being freaked out by my clumsy mounting process.

A few weeks ago, I found The One. I found an ad for a 13-year-old gelding whose owner recently became ill. I saw video of him swimming in a lake, standing ground-tied, posing trotting on a loose rein and letting a kid mount him like a little monkey. I went to see him next weekend and brought backup to keep me in line and make good decisions, but I think I already knew he was it. 










I watched my friends ride him around the round pen and started thinking about whether I could let myself take him home without having my trainer or a vet check him. The people selling him for his owner were only there for the day before they'd leave for California.










I hadn't planned on riding him myself -- I was happy with watching my friends and hearing their opinions -- but after seeing how calm and sweet he was, I decided to get on. There was no mounting block, and I didn't have my prosthesis, so we lined him up alongside a flatbed and dragged myself up to stand next to him, figuring I'd see how he felt and if it would be safe to try. He stood stock still, nibbling happily on some hay, and didn't seem to have a care in the world as I leaned on him and tugged on the saddle to test his energy. So I got on him and took him around with just a halter, and I have never, ever felt safer on a horse, regardless of how many legs I had at the time 










He came home a little over a week ago, and I had my first ride at home that weekend. 

I am falling in love so fast with this horse. He has such a gentle spirit. He's calm and well-behaved but he has a sweet, silly personality. He comes right to the gate and loves attention. I feel completely safe leading him around, skidding through the gravel and dropping the rope and all the other challenges associated with me handling him from a wheelchair. 

I think he and I are going to have a really special partnership, and I cannot wait to hit the trails with my new best friend. Eleven months after I lost my heart horse and a piece of myself, I finally feel like me again!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Such a heart rending story. CONGRATULATIONS to you for such a speedy recovery from such a traumatic event. Warmest wishes to you and your new best friend.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

You are fantastic!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Heartwarming! Congratulations ~ so happy to see your positive outlook :gallop:


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I can't wait to watch this journey of yours unfold. I'm really excited for you!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

So pleased to read this.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Congratulations on finding the perfect horse to take you on the next stage of your journey with horses! You are an inspiration to all of us with you positive outlook and ability to continue onward. Thanks for sharing your story and may you be blessed with many years with your new gorgeous boy.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

my fiance lost his heart horse and 2 weeks of his life because of a drunk driver in 2006 (was in acomma). you have it alot herder then him though as you lost a limb. but here you are not letting that stop you! getting on a new horse and opening up your heart again! That takes true dedication!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

:hug::loveshower:

So happy for you after so much heartbreak! Love the look of your new guy! 

I love the name Cash! My older dog is named that. Of course, after the venerable Johnny Cash. ;-)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he's really beautiful. so very happy for you, and the fact that he looks a bit like your ol' love, Sammy, . . well . . that's a bonus, too.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm very happy for you OP! Good luck and the horses are very cute. Love the spots.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks, everyone! It feels awesome to have your support! 

:loveshower::happydance::loveshower:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Finding the right horse is key to overcoming problems, be it getting body or mind into a new place, with a new outlook, yours looks like a keeper!

You have a great attitude, the biggest thing when riding though is just to keep looking forward and celebrating every little step that you take. Never get frustrated by things that you can't do, just keep exploring what you CAN.

You are an inspiration, keep fighting there..


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

What a sweet chapter to a story that started out so tragic. I love your spirit and you are truly an inspiration. You look great up on that boy and he's beautiful too.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

That is amazing. It is so encouraging that you are still doing what you want and not letting life take you down. Keep on keeping on, I hope that everything goes well for you guys.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats on your new horse and for getting back in the saddle. You guys look wonderful together.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad to see you back on here @SammysMom! I _love _the look of Cash, and also that he was so calm and willing the first time meeting him. I can't wait to see your progress unfold- I will be following along.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Almost cried ! 

So happy for you


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats on finding the right horse for you!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have happy tears from reading your update. Cash looks like an amazing, gentle soul. You are truly an inspiration. I'm likely moving to Portland in the next year and I hope our paths cross at some point. Wishing you continued healing, happiness and growth.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

subbing! Lovely story, Can't wait to see what you and Cash get up to!


----------



## HeroAndGunner (Jul 25, 2016)

You are one brave and amazing woman!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

